# Can it be repaired?



## John A Silkstone (Jul 23, 2006)

This is not military and I didn't know where else to put it

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/ferraricrash.html

Silky


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2006)

John A Silkstone said:
			
		

> This is not military and I didn't know where else to put it
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/ferraricrash.html
> 
> Silky


 
OOOOOOOUCH!!!!!!!!!!!  well it does say something about the passenger safety.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jul 24, 2006)

OOOOOOOO thats going to hit someone's wallet.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 24, 2006)

Can it be repaired ?
I doubt anybody would bother mate. solaf


----------

